# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  HOLA HOLA!!

## magorj

Buenas compañeros.

Soy el Mago RJ, llevo 10 años en la magia, pertenezco a la Sociedad Oviedo Mágico. 

Me encanta la magia, y espero aprender mucho en este foro.

Podeis encontrarme en instagram en @mago_rj y en internet por www.magorj.es

Un saludo

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido Mago RJ =)
Si que empezaste pronto

----------

